# WD-40 Spray Bottle...



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I'm growing tired of my spray bottles containing WD-40 only lasting several months before the spraying mechanism/head starts to leak. I've tried a few different sprayers. Must be the oil breaking down/ruining the sprayers ? Can anyone recommend one that will last ?

How about the WD-40 branded bottle ?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

AssTyme said:


> I'm growing tired of my spray bottles containing WD-40 only lasting several months before the spraying mechanism/head starts to leak. I've tried a few different sprayers. Must be the oil breaking down/ruining the sprayers ? Can anyone recommend one that will last ?


The can it comes in....


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Seriously tho, google "chemical guy spray bottles" they might have something strong enough. I used to use their bottles for car detailing chemicals.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Buy in bulk and either buy a good grade refillable bottle like the WD-40 unit or a all steel tank that you can pressurize and have an auto spray.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

What are using WD 40 for? I can go thru a can in a few days. If you think about it. The cans are not ment to be used heavily for a few days . then let sit for weeks.. The company wouldn't make any money that way. 

I have been using spary bottles for all my lubes 
/ penetrating fluids for years.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Can't buy them in Califorocation anymore...


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

affordabledrain said:


> What are using WD 40 for? I can go thru a can in a few days. If you think about it. The cans are not ment to be used heavily for a few days . then let sit for weeks.. The company wouldn't make any money that way.
> 
> I have been using spary bottles for all my lubes
> / penetrating fluids for years.




I buy it by the gallon and put it in a spray bottle for my smaller seldom used specialty cables.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

That plastic WD40 spray bottle is the same quality as any other spray bottle.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Can't buy them in Califorocation anymore...


sure you can.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> sure you can.


WD40 in Califronia are not the same as the rest of the states..


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> That plastic WD40 spray bottle is the same quality as any other spray bottle.




I figured as much from the poor reviews around the web.

Can send a man to the moon but won't produce a decent plastic spray bottle :blink:


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

AssTyme said:


> I figured as much from the poor reviews around the web.
> 
> Can send a man to the moon but won't produce a decent plastic spray bottle :blink:



Very true


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> I'm growing tired of my spray bottles containing WD-40 only lasting several months before the spraying mechanism/head starts to leak. I've tried a few different sprayers. Must be the oil breaking down/ruining the sprayers ? Can anyone recommend one that will last ?
> 
> How about the WD-40 branded bottle ?




I have had the same problem too, been spraying myself down with wd40 every morning before work to give me that "professional plumbers smell " and the stupid sprayer always gets clogged up with more than 80% of the oil still left in the bottle....

There is nothing like the smell of wd40 in the morning...
it smells like .....victory....:yes:


----------

